# The best way to use Axe fx live?



## Deific (May 25, 2012)

I'm purchasing Axe FX II soon and am one of the oldies which have always used a traditional amplifier live. My question is what is the best way to use it live, directly into a PA system through a power amp or without it ?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Aevolve (May 25, 2012)

People might be more likely to answer your question if you post it here-
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/115990-offical-axe-fx-q-thread-72.html
where all the Axe-Fx users congregate. 


Personally I'd say the answer to your question is subjective to a few factors.
- What is the condition/quality of the PA system at the venue?
- How can you keep continuity of your tone throughout multiple PA systems without tweaking?
- Do you have space for a cab+rack setup?
- Do you mind handling the weight of a cab+rack setup?

And finally
- Which do you prefer tonally?

You obviously won't have an answer to the final question until you've attempted both methods.


----------



## mniel8195 (May 25, 2012)

direct....


----------



## McBonez (Jun 13, 2012)

Venue dependent, I'd say.


----------



## VILARIKA (Jun 14, 2012)

There is no "best" way, but there are routes that might tailor to your needs better. There are pro's and con's to each setup. Personally, I run my Axe-Fx II through a Mackie 1221 as my monitor and it's the setup I've enjoyed most. It's got portability, reliability, and a pristine sound (though it has a different sound compared to an amp and cab). Being that you are used to the traditional amp setup, I would play it safe and try that setup first.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jun 14, 2012)

^The only issue I have with Mackie is that their customer service is non-existent. Literally! A few years ago, the transformer blew on a Mackie amp that was still under warranty. So he tried calling their customer service department.... the response was an automated message saying that there are no customer service representatives and that Mackie is working on hiring them. 2 years later, there still weren't any customer service representatives hired. Here I am 1 year since the last I heard about it. Whether they've hired some customer service representatives or not, I wouldn't dare buy anything from Mackie. The only pro I find in Mackie is the owner's manuals to their gear. Whoever write them obviously has a sense of humor.


----------



## Dores (Jun 14, 2012)

Use it direct, and bring your own monitor if possible when the monitoring on stage sucks. Some people are skeptical because the venue's PA might be crap, but your miced up cab sound will be just as destroyed as your direct Axe FX sound.


----------



## Crank (Jun 14, 2012)

I'd say if you prefer having sound behind you and use cabinet(s) go with top power amp (Vht, fryette, and so on). If you can live without cabs and you have your own monitors (some small stages don't have any) go direct.


----------

